# Hello From Indonesia



## ruhai7 (Jun 10, 2008)

i am new to this forum and i like cats very much  
i have cat since 1990 until now,,,oooh ***** cats..... :yellbounce


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome! We love our cats too! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Alluring (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol, welcome.

Gw juga Indonesian. Tapi tinggal di usa sih.


----------



## ruhai7 (Jun 10, 2008)

Alluring said:


> Lol, welcome.
> 
> Gw juga Indonesian. Tapi tinggal di usa sih.


salam kenal y,,sudah lama dsana??kerja disana ya?


----------



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

welcome, i'm new too


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Would you like to translate what you are all saying? :wink:


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Glad you're here!


----------

